
HK man arrested for possession of flag - thedudeabides5
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3091175/national-security-law-hong-kong-police-make-first-arrest
======
supernova87a
It looks like the most concerning expansion of power here is that under the
new law (download the PDF and read for yourself, Chapter 3: "Offences and
penalties"), advocating for or organizing events for the separation of Hong
Kong from China is an offence.

As is, potentially, someone donating funds to persons organizing such events
or publishing such opinions. "...A person who incites, assists in, abets or
provides pecuniary or other financial assistance or property for the
commission by other persons of the offence..." That is quite an expansion.

The penalties range from < a few years to > 10 years prison.

The rest of the law is not that different from anti-terrorism and sedition
laws that other countries have.

I'm sure it will be of significant concern to see whether protests for the
freedom of speech and related civil activities (aside from HK independence or
separation) get swept up under this law or not.

~~~
andromeduck
Show me a man and I'll find you the crime.

------
lgvln
Op, did you even read the article? It says the police raising a new signalling
flag as a warning. It has nothing to do with anyone possessing a flag and
being arrested.

~~~
thedudeabides5
Looks like SCMP changed the link on me!

Here’s a backup from the bbc

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-53244862](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53244862)

And here’s the tweet from HK police

[https://twitter.com/hkpoliceforce/status/1278201222457987073...](https://twitter.com/hkpoliceforce/status/1278201222457987073?s=21)

------
jpgreens
This is what communism does. A few controlling the many, making everyone equal
in their misery.

